# Our depth



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

How do you guys view our depth chart? Do you guys think we have good depth? 

I think that right now our depth chart looks like this-

Ford/Jack/Diener
Rush/Daniels
Dunleavy/Williams/Graham
Granger/Murphy/McRoberts
Hibbert/Foster/Nesterovic

Brunner of Pacers.com says that it is unlikely that any of our free agents are returning, which basically ends the Rush brothers era. I think we have some decent depth, but I would like to have a third string SG added to our team (especially since Daniles is injury prone, assuming he is staying). We have one of the best point guard rotations on the league now and that is a big difference from last year when the only players we had there was Diener and Owens basically until late in the year when Flip was signed, and he was not even that good. Right now we look very solid in my opinion and once we get that third string SG our team should be complete. I still think there are more moves to come, and I think that move will include Daniels but right now he is sitting as our backup SG, which might change soon. Some fans might think we are thin at PF but I think that they are counting out McRoberts way too early because I actually think he will end up being better than Murphy. Supposedly we might be persuing Carl Landry and he would be a great addition and possibly a starter if we aren't playing small ball (which I assume we will be doing), he would add effort and good post play, not to mention he went to Purdue and that might attract some fans.


Overall I expect to see this team in the playoffs next year, we for sure have the talent (and a decent coach to put it together) and in the weak eastern conferece we _might_ even sneak into the second round, although thats a little unlikely. I'll update this thread when/if we make more moves. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Playoffs even in the East is very unlikely. There is talent on this team but still needs to improve in some areas.
This is how I see the East to turn out next season - 

1) Boston
2) Orlando 
3) Detroit
4) Chicago ( They underachieved last season and were projected to go atleast to the East Semis, With a full team this year, no injuries, and the addition of Rose they will make some noise in the East) 
5) Cleveland 
6) Toronto
7) Milwaukee (Mo.Williams, M.Redd, Jefferson, Charlie V and Bogut solid 5 with great bench)
8) Miami(See chicago, now with Beasley)/Washington

The East is not going to be as weak this year like people think, its going to be very competitive.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

In my opinion we are better than Milwaukee and Washington. I think we will be very competetive next season along with having a better future than we had last year.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Who knows who will make the playoffs in the east... every year it never pans out like people think. I do think that the Pacers second unit is greatly improved.Jermaine rarely played and their record was about the same when he was out. SO I think playoffs are a possibility. We did almost make them last year and will have the same leading scorers and big guys for the most part. Plus a larger improvement at PG and back-up PG.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I actually think our point guard rotation has to be one of the tops in the league. We do need some players up front but I think we need to see what McRoberts can do because if he is solid that i'm not too worried. I see Rasho getting moved for a more solid player since he has one of the biggest expirings in the league right now, we could probably get someone a lot younger and a lot better for him.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Josh McRoberts has never been solid in his basketball career - you can end that pipe dream DT.

PS - Throw me in the Rush fan club


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Mk. 

McRoberts will be a good big man. He can shoot, is athletic, and has potential to be a good post player. I still say that he is very comparable to Kevin Love (but taller).


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I am going to disagree on McRoberts. I beleive he will amount to nothing.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

From a Portland fan, i think if McBob got some minutes, he would be somewhat productive. I think he would be a good backup PF. 

When we put him in, he was always grabbing boards, dunking and hitting jump shots in the 2-3 minutes he would play. He does have potential, imo.

Anyway, i think you guys should trade Dunleavy for a PF and have Granger as the SF..

Ford | Jack | DIENER!!!
Rush | ?
Granger | Williams | Graham
? | Murphy | McRoberts
Foster | Hibbert | Nesterovic

get a young, athletic PF and a backup SG for Dunleavy and Daniels and maybe a future pick or so. Just my thoughts.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rock747 said:


> I beleive he will amount to nothing.




I agree, nothing against him and I hope he ends up proving us wrong, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> Mk.
> 
> McRoberts will be a good big man. He can shoot, is athletic, and has potential to be a good post player. I still say that he is very comparable to Kevin Love (but taller).


Did you watch him play for Duke? He couldn't hold Kevin Love's jock - much less draw a comparison to the man.

He's a horrible player, always has been and always will be.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't think he is as bad as some of you think.


----------



## leftoverreligion (Jul 4, 2008)

I highly disagree with the notation of Rush starting. He's still a project. I don't think he should be a starter at any point DeinerTime. I'd rather start freaking Stephen Graham than him.

Other than that sure.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Rush is the most NBA ready player in this draft outside of the top 5 or so picks. I agree that he may not start but he is ready right now and that is why Bird traded for him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> In my opinion we are better than Milwaukee and Washington. I think we will be very competetive next season along with having a better future than we had last year.


Milwaukee I can see.

Washington,though, has proven that they're a solid playoff team over the years (albeit one that can't move past the first round). Indiana is not better than Washington.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Washington has a lot of injury prone players, and Jamison can only carry them at the 4 for so much longer. They really don't have a good front court (we don't either but we have a better one than them) and Arenas really doesn't help them win (as proved by their record without him). If they can't stay healthy then I could see us being better than them since we have only improved this off season, to me the Wizards have only been lateral so far.


----------



## leftoverreligion (Jul 4, 2008)

But they have Butler.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm starting to have love for the Pacers, again. I really like how this team has ended up, and I love watching O'Briens style. Playoffs are definitely a possibility, and I will be watching!


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

MrJayremmie said:


> From a Portland fan, i think if McBob got some minutes, he would be somewhat productive. I think he would be a good backup PF.
> 
> When we put him in, he was always grabbing boards, dunking and hitting jump shots in the 2-3 minutes he would play. He does have potential, imo.
> 
> ...


McBob is a big question mark. Daniels will start ahead of Rush at least at the beginning of the season. Neither Granger nor Dunleavy is a PF. Diener is better than a #3 PG, and will not be happy with the minutes that go with that slot. I agree completely, *MrJayremmie*, the Pacers have some good redundant assets - even at the 5 - that should net them an upgrade at PF. Then this team would be set to make a playoff run. Otherwise they are more adept at small ball, and will get hammered inside until Hibbert learns the ropes (if and when he does).

Overall, though, this team has made some interesting moves so far this off-season, and it is definitely headed in the right direction. But the playoffs still may be a reach.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Since my post i've cooled down on going small ball. I think now our rotation is this.

Ford/Jack/Diener
Dunleavy/Rush/Daniels
Granger/Williams/Graham
Murphy/Foster/McRoberts
Nesterovic/Foster/Hibbert

(If you haven't noticed, I love making depth charts..)


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

DienerTime said:


> Since my post i've cooled down on going small ball. I think now our rotation is this.
> 
> Ford/Jack/Diener
> Dunleavy/Rush/Daniels
> ...



You forget to mention Maceo Baston. Actually your team depth chart is (assuming that Tinsley is not in O'Brien plans):

Ford/Jack/Diener
Dunleavy/Rush/Daniels
Granger/Williams/Graham
Murphy/Baston/McRoberts
Nesterovic/Foster/Hibbert


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Baston is not going to get PT next year. Not even over McRoberts. I know he is okay, and that he is a veteran, but he is just not that good. Foster will need to back up both spots to get the time he deserves since Hibbert will get time at center too.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am glad to see you moved Rasho up from the 3rd center....that was just silly to see him behind both Foster and the rookie....Rasho may not be a young dude anymore, but he is a quality player, he was huge for the Raptors last season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

billfindlay10 said:


> I am glad to see you moved Rasho up from the 3rd center....that was just silly to see him behind both Foster and the rookie....Rasho may not be a young dude anymore, but he is a quality player, he was huge for the Raptors last season.


That's all I came in this thread to say. I was just about to go on a rant after seeing the first few initial posts having Rasho as 3rd string.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

At the time I also wasn't sure if Rasho was going to be waived or not. Thats still a question, but what I thought at the time was that we might start Hibbert. But if Rasho does stay I do see him starting.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I actually think our point guard rotation has to be one of the tops in the league. We do need some players up front but I think we need to see what McRoberts can do because if he is solid that i'm not too worried. I see Rasho getting moved for a more solid player since he has one of the biggest expirings in the league right now, we could probably get someone a lot younger and a lot better for him.


well, i see that you've mentioned both daniels and rash getting moved or at least the possibilty and while i can't argue that, i will state that i doubt we move either of them. they are going to be expiring contracts that will be more valuable to the pacers (i believe).


----------

